# New to the forum



## _APBT_ (May 9, 2011)

hey everyone im new to the forum so i just thought i would start off with that.
my question is why is it that most pitbulls have the shorter snouts and are on the stockier side. and others(even pure bred) are on the taller side and have a little longer/skinnier snouts.
is this because some take more after the terrier side then other?
my friends APBT is pure bred he have papers and the works but she looks like she takes more on the terrier side.

would love some feed back. and maybe some photos of pitbull that takes more after the terrier and another thats more on the traditional side (stocky ect)

thank you :doggy:

i have an example of 2 pitbulls that take more on the terrier side i found on the internet (stripes)

and a traditional looking pitbull


----------



## _APBT_ (May 9, 2011)

the reason i ask is i am fascinated with pitbulls and im looking to rescue my first one


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi _APBT_ and welcome to the forum. The second pic is actually of an American Bully. Check out the Bullies 101 section lower down the main page. The two breeds are related but separate. "Traditional" APBTs are probably closer to the first dog you included.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

_APBT_ said:


> would love some feed back. and maybe some photos of pitbull that takes more after the terrier and another thats more on the traditional side (stocky ect)


the "Terrier" looking dogs are the traditional apbts.. that "Stocky" dog you posted a pic of is an American Bully. Welcome to the forum


----------



## _APBT_ (May 9, 2011)

aus_staffy said:


> Hi _APBT_ and welcome to the forum. The second pic is actually of an American Bully. Check out the Bullies 101 section lower down the main page. The two breeds are related but separate. "Traditional" APBTs are probably closer to the first dog you included.


oh okay yea that 3 dog looked a little on the big side.

so do you think that some pitbulls have slimmer snouts and are taller do to the fact that they take more after the "terrier" or is that just how some come out?


----------



## _APBT_ (May 9, 2011)

circlemkennels said:


> the "Terrier" looking dogs are the traditional apbts.. that "Stocky" dog you posted a pic of is an American Bully. Welcome to the forum


thanks for your input 

i used a different picture as a better example of what im talking about.
i didnt mean to refer to the bully but some apbt seem like they have longer snouts and are taller then others ( though you dont see them too often) 
let me try to rephrase my question.

Most APBT that i see all have a decently short snout and usually are some what shorter (not as short as bullys). but some like my friends dog look more terrier and lanky like with a little slimmer/ longer snouts (like the first photo i posted of the two striped pits). now is this just because they are taking more after the terrier blood? if not what would cause the difference in looks besides being a mix or mutt.
again thank you for your responses and sorry for the back to back post.
i just have always wondered this


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

_APBT_ said:


> thanks for your input
> 
> i used a different picture as a better example of what im talking about.
> i didnt mean to refer to the bully but some apbt seem like they have longer snouts and are taller then others ( though you dont seem them too often)


the apbt vairies from differnt sizes and heights... thats why when a bsl law is pasted somewhere its so difficult to inform...


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice. Change your pics so I look silly:rofl: To answer your question, there is a variation of how these dogs look because the dog's origin was not appearance but performance. The dogs that performed were the ones that were bred. It didn't matter what they looked like. This is why some are heavier some are slender, some have snippy or terrier looking heads and some have more blocky heads and structures.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> Nice. Change your pics so I look silly:rofl: To answer your question, there is a variation of how these dogs look because the dog's origin was not appearance but performance. The dogs that performed were the ones that were bred. It didn't matter what they looked like. This is why some are heavier some are slender, some have snippy or terrier looking heads and some have more blocky heads and structures.


now people will be tellin us how thats nots an am bully :roll:


----------



## _APBT_ (May 9, 2011)

aus_staffy said:


> Nice. Change your pics so I look silly:rofl: To answer your question, there is a variation of how these dogs look because the dog's origin was not appearance but performance. The dogs that performed were the ones that were bred. It didn't matter what they looked like. This is why some are heavier some are slender, some have snippy or terrier looking heads and some have more blocky heads and structures.


 i did not change the pic to make you look silly!!
i changed it so i could have a better example 
thank you guys so much for the help!
would love to see pictures of some blocky head type pits and some snippy snout/terrier types. thanks again!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

American Pitbull Terrier










American Staffordshire Terrier










American Bully










This is a Visual Comparison of 3 different Breed's


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Welcome to GP.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Sadie said:


> American Bully
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww Espers! 

Was wondering where you been all night girl lol


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

_APBT_ said:


> i did not change the pic to make you look silly!!
> i changed it so i could have a better example
> thank you guys so much for the help!
> would love to see pictures of some blocky head type pits and some snippy snout/terrier types. thanks again!


Haha, no worries! You could check out the picture section to see examples of what I mean but there are APBTs, Am bullies, Amstaffs, SBTs and a few other breeds all mixed in so it might be a little confusing at first. Off the top of my head, I can think of a former member's dog, Lil' Bit as an example of a dog with a snippy head and I'm sure you could find pics of her on here somewhere.

If you check out this thread http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/28793-photos-structure-faults.html which is mainly APBTs you'll be able to see different shapes and sizes. There is also a corresponding thread in the Bully section where you'll see the same thing.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I have been creeping! Girl I had no idea you were still up!!! LOL


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Sadie said:


> I have been creeping! Girl I had no idea you were still up!!! LOL


Yeah me too.... I forget WTH I was doing... I think I was disorganizing, dismantling, and destructing various rooms of the house on some type of mission


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Awww Espers!
> 
> Was wondering where you been all night girl lol





Sadie said:


> I have been creeping! Girl I had no idea you were still up!!! LOL


I see the late shift is still up!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Sadie said:


> American Pitbull Terrier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost: good pics!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

circlemkennels said:


> now people will be tellin us how thats nots an am bully :roll:


You talking about that last dog in the first post?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

OMG YOUR OCD BUTT!!! Dude I can't even imagine what you managed to get into tonight running around OCD all night long hahahaha.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

aus_staffy said:


> I see the late shift is still up!


Lauren and I don't sleep we take cat naps LMAO!!!!!!! We are freaking Vampires LMAO!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Lauren and I don't sleep we take cat naps LMAO!!!!!!! We are freaking Vampires LMAO!!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> You talking about that last dog in the first post?


no... he changed the pic after me and aus-staffy replied :roll:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

circlemkennels said:


> no... he changed the pic after me and aus-staffy replied :roll:


OK so he wasn't talking about this dog right?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

lol forget about it girl I don't think that sentence made sense. OK I am now going to take a nap as I am rambling on......


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> lol forget about it girl I don't think that sentence made sense. OK I am now going to take a nap as I am rambling on......


lol.. no there was a different pic when i answered... i was definately not calling that dog an am bully


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

circlemkennels said:


> lol.. no there was a different pic when i answered... i was definately not calling that dog an am bully


10-4 I got you....... it all makes sense now...


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> OK so he wasn't talking about this dog right?


Ya.. I was thinking the same thing... like "wow! They keep getting pickier and pickier about this!" LOL


----------



## _APBT_ (May 9, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> OK so he wasn't talking about this dog right?


the first dog i posted was a bully.
but i didnt quite notice until aussy pointed it out.
so i changed the picture to better my question


----------



## _APBT_ (May 9, 2011)

Sadie said:


> American Pitbull Terrier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:goodpost: Great post and great pictures sadie 
to clarify too everyone i do know the difference between the AM staff AM bully and APBT. i was just wondering why some APBT's look slighty different than some. thank you guys again this was really helpful 

keep posting pictures of the 3 types like sadie i thought that was actually really cool (


----------



## _APBT_ (May 9, 2011)

Sadie said:


> American Pitbull Terrier


by the way thats a beautiful looking APBT :O
would you mind if i use that as my avatar ahah XD
if so how do i change my picture 

im a newby :rofl:


----------



## _APBT_ (May 9, 2011)

by the way i will not use this photo or any with out the permission from the owners just so im clear.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

_APBT_ said:


> by the way i will not use this photo or any with out the permission from the owners just so im clear.


Wouldn't you rather use a pic of your own dog as your av or something? Just sayin...


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

BTW if you go to our picture section or just use the search button you will find thousands of pictures rof dogs ranging from game bred to bully.

http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/32818-razors-edge-representatives-foundation.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/35184-x-pert-gallant-foundation-american-bully.html

Here are two threads with tons of Am Bully pics and the foundation dogs.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

i dont think he has a dog yet.Good on you for gathering info before "jumping" into the breed.


----------



## _APBT_ (May 9, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> BTW if you go to our picture section or just use the search button you will find thousands of pictures rof dogs ranging from game bred to bully.
> 
> http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/32818-razors-edge-representatives-foundation.html
> http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/35184-x-pert-gallant-foundation-american-bully.html
> ...


i thought her dog was nice looking!
i'll find a dog on google or somthing, how do i edit my avatar?


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

go to user cp> edit avatar


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> i dont think he has a dog yet.Good on you for gathering info before "jumping" into the breed.


Oh my bad.........


----------



## _APBT_ (May 9, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Oh my bad.........


iv grew up with pitbulls.
my dad always owned them.
im looking to get my own very very soon


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

_APBT_ said:


> Sadie said:
> 
> 
> > American Pitbull Terrier
> ...


LOL That's my buddies bulldozer's dog Macho Delilha she is pure perfection everything a bulldog should be. I am going to steal her one of these days LOL.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Some bloodlines have different traits they have bred for and look different.

These are all APBT's with no AST in the ped and look how different they look.

























Then you have the more traditional APBT look

































All these are APBT's but they have different bloodlines


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome to GP! Looks like everyone has your questions answered.


----------



## _APBT_ (May 9, 2011)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Welcome to GP! Looks like everyone has your questions answered.


yes everyone was very very helpful
thank you all so much


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Some bloodlines have different traits they have bred for and look different.
> 
> These are all APBT's with no AST in the ped and look how different they look.
> 
> ...


I just love the caragan/lar san dogs.


----------

